# Organic Apiculture Practice Standard, NOP-12-0063



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone selling bee products as organic may want to read this, if they are not already aware of the changes coming.
https://www.federalregister.gov/reg...anic-apiculture-practice-standard-nop-12-0063


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

In my opinion they are discussing something that does not actually exist, except in some remote areas outside of North America.


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

If/when that goes into effect getting certification to have a organic label will be difficult.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

So far there is no definition, which is why it baffles me that there is honey in the health food stores labeled "UDSA Organic". But the 1.8 mile radius rule will eliminate all but three or four beekeepers in all of North America...


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

I read a suggestion/passing thought that maybe labeling honey "pesticide free" as opposed to "organic" might be an option, but that in itself would be difficult.

Cheers


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

You may very well know this already but here are links to the European Union regulations on organics in general and organic honey. The American standards may be modeled after them.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2007:189:0001:0023:EN:PDF
http://www.beekeeping.com/databases/eu_organic_honey_standard.htm

Below is a copy/paste concerning the location of hives.

4.Siting of the apiaries

4.1.The Member States may designate regions or areas where beekeeping complying with this Regulation is not practicable. A map on an appropriate scale listing the location of hives as provided for in Annex III, Part A1,section 2,first indent shall be provided to the inspection authority or body by the beekeeper. Where no such areas are identified, the beekeeper must provide the inspection authority or body with appropriate documentation and evidence, including suitable analyses if necessary, that the areas accessible to his colonies meet the conditions required in this Regulation.

4.2.The siting of the apiaries must:


a. ensure enough natural nectar, honeydew and pollen sources for bees and access to water;


b.be such that, within a radius of 3 km from the apiary site nectar and pollen sources consist essentially of organically produced crops and/or spontaneous vegetation, according to the requirements of Article 6 and Annex I of this Regulation, and crops not subject to the provisions of this Regulation but treated with low environmental impact methods such as, for example, those described in programs developed under Regulation (EEC)No 2078/92 which cannot significantly affect the qualification of beekeeping production as being organic;


c. maintain enough distance from any non-agricultural production sources possibly leading to contamination, for example: urban centres, motorways, industrial areas, waste dumps, waste incinerators, etc. The inspection authorities or bodies shall establish measures to ensure this requirement.


The above requirements do not apply to areas where flowering is not taking place, or when the hives are dormant.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

is this for general information purposes or do you have a horse in the race?


----------

